# Anyone had a good experience of donor sperm ivf in Europe?



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi there,

Just looking into our options for ivf with donor sperm ..Ivf in uk is so cripplingly expensive just want to see if any viable alternatives.

Reading some really good success rates. Have read posts but quite scared as to all the information available.

Has anyone used a clinic they could recommend and could give me an idea of prices, ease of booking travel, accommodation, etc they found? In real terms for dummies?  Thanks 
Really appreciated.

Helen x


----------



## IVF Traveler (May 23, 2008)

Helen, it depends on what you're looking for in a sperm donor, if you want Open ID or not.  If you are considering an anonymous sperm donor, then the options are wide open, if you want to go to a clinic that will allow you to ship sperm in from a country that allows you to receive more information about sperm donors (such as Cryos Denmark) then you will be somewhat limited as not all clinics allow this.  

Czech is a big destination for IVF for patients from the UK.  However, in Czech the law is that for treatment your male partner must sign/notarize approval for you to use sperm.  But most clinics allow you to bring this paper with you rather than having to travel with the partner. You can PM me for more details.  

Good luck!


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi 

Tanks for your reply. Definitely would want a clinic with open donor. Xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Jane

That's so helpful. Will let you know. 

Hel xx


----------

